# Tiny white bugs jumping/swimming around on my plants?



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I was closely inspecting some brown discoloration on my on my Anubias plant and noticed these small bugs swimming around almost jumping on it and my moss ball. I mean these things are tiny like specks of dust but dust cannot move like these things do. I'm guessing this is some sort of mite?

Please help me, I've only had this tank (2gal) for 6 weeks and have had a new problem every week!! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

It's nothing to worry about- just a little harmless invertebrate of some sort. They'll quickly become food.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for your answer! problem is I only have one male betta in there, he doesn't seem to even notice them! Is there anything that will kill them?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

They don't hurt anything, and will probably just eat excess food. limit your feeding, or even fast your betta for a day or two. (maybe he's just not hungry enough to bother with them)


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

I had those same things. Somebody told me what they were, but I have forgotten the name. They are only a sight issue, they pose no harm to the fish and plants. I was overfeeding my fish and stopped that, over time they disappeared.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

I think they are Copepods - Bugs you might encounter in your aquarium

That looks most like them I'd say! Thank you for your help guys I had started to panic! How long can I fast my betta for? He's a greedy little one and I always feel guilty because he looks hungry! I guess that makes me a mug and this my fault! :BIGshame:


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Some people feed their fish 6 days a week and skip a day. 

While I was on vacation I had the neighbor only feed every other day to make sure there wasn't a large amount of food in the tank. This was for 2 weeks, and the fish were happy and healthy when I got home. I know it's natural to not want to starve them, but he would be okay if you went every other for a week.

I got the bugs, I thought mine were daphnia, mine did not swim they hopped everywhere, from a Moss ball i bought from the pet store. I didn't see them until I put them in the tank. Like I said mine disappeared after a few weeks once I started to make sure there was no uneaten food after a minute or two in the tank.


----------



## KellyL (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you, I will give it a go, see how things turn out!


----------

